# Glad To Find TAM



## runner-up (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi Everybody.

I'm making a move into another phase in my marriage of almost 23 years. So, after finding this site and reading a few posts, I think I can transfer more energy talking about marriage while I also survive infidelity. I'm on that site too.

With a very difficult discovery of my husband's infidelity almost 22 months behind me, a turbulent emotionally draining aftermath, and clearer vision of our future, I'm basically here for online support and to contribute to it for those experiencing my pain.

I apologize for being so open. Being here is one part of my effort to reconcile successfully.

Thanks for existing.

runner-up


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

runner-up said:


> Hi Everybody.
> 
> I'm making a move into another phase in my marriage of almost 23 years. So, after finding this site and reading a few posts, I think I can transfer more energy talking about marriage while I also survive infidelity. I'm on that site too.
> 
> ...


*Let me extend to you your very first TAM "like!"

Much like you, I joined TAM in February, 2012 after being dismissed from my marriage from my RSXW!

I would have never made it had it not been for the caring folks of TAM!

You have come to the right place at the right time. And as we help you think and cope, you will in turn help others, the same as we did!

Welcome to TAM! Hate to see you here, but you've come to the right place for straightforward and loving counsel!*


----------

